# Nice looking Prince Hall Website



## Blake Bowden (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.livestonelodge152.com

One of the better Lodge websites I've seen.


----------



## RJS (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a nice site.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 6, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Joey (Dec 6, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> I like it.



Me too... I've never really looked at the history of Prince Hall..... I think it's very interesting that African Lodge #1 was granted dispensation on July 3, 1776..... Wow..... What a history.


----------



## ravickery03 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, it makes me hate my Lodges webpage, and I am the one responsible for it!

-Bro Vick


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 1, 2009)

I know Brother Oliver.  He is one fine dude!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the fact that they dress to the nines when in Lodge, it sure does project an image of sharpness. I bet their degree is prbably just as sharp, man I wish I could watch one put on by PH.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 2, 2009)

Nicely done -- very professional, not overloaded with bells & whistles.
Best of all -- no music! I hate that.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 2, 2009)

rhitland said:


> I love the fact that they dress to the nines when in Lodge, it sure does project an image of sharpness. I bet their degree is prbably just as sharp, man I wish I could watch one put on by PH.



I agree. I like this shot during a MLK Parade. Talk about a presence!







More pics...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/livestone/


----------

